
In India, Summer Heat May Soon Be Literally Unbearable - jacobr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/17/climate/india-heat-wave-summer.html
======
jacobr
> Air conditioners can contribute to heat waves by blowing hot air out into
> the city. Never heard of this before, quite interesting.

